
Adobe Releases BlazeDS, Open Source Version of LiveCycle Data Services - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/12/adobe-releases-blazeds-open-source-version-of-livecycle-data-services/
======
sakri
Here's some interesting benchmarking:

[http://www.jamesward.org/wordpress/2007/12/12/blazebench-
why...](http://www.jamesward.org/wordpress/2007/12/12/blazebench-why-you-want-
amf-and-blazeds/)

compares Ajax/JSON vs. Flex/XML and Flex/BlazeDS speeds of serverside
processing, packet size, parsing and rendering.

------
wmf
Finally Adobe admits that AMF3 isn't a secret -- months after it was reverse-
engineered. I wonder if they'll also decide to "open" RTMP after RTMPE comes
out.

------
DarrenStuart
can anyone find a link for this stuff on the adobe website, I want to read the
tech specs and work out if I can get anything out of it. Mainy I am wondering
how many connections you can get at the same time from a standard setup.

~~~
DocSavage
It's over at Adobe Labs: <http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/blazeds/>

~~~
DarrenStuart
ta, I feel a bit of a donut for looking there :p

